
Want to take over the Java ecosystem? All you need is a MITM - nfrankel
https://medium.com/@jonathan.leitschuh/want-to-take-over-the-java-ecosystem-all-you-need-is-a-mitm-1fc329d898fb
======
Jlleitschuh
Oh hey! My article got shared here! Awesome!

I'm the author. AMA!

